
Mysterious repeating signals arriving from deep space - Fjolsvith
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2016/03/06/mysterious-repeating-signals-deep-space/81409114/
======
imaginenore
> _Whatever produces the FRB can 't be destroyed by the burst, because
> otherwise, what would produce the next pulse?_

How about something behind or in front of the first pulse?

From our perspective they come from the same spot in the sky, but in 3D space
they can be separated by light years, and years in time.

